

JS Implementation Of WebCrypt, funded by the US Department of Homeland Security - turnersr
http://polycrypt.net/

======
venomsnake
Putting on tinfoil hat and thinking why DHS will have interest in doing this.
Also don't we have already crypto-js that seems to be doing just file.

